# Audi Academy Technician Program



## DirtyDurtch (Feb 10, 2004)

Wondering if any one has any info about the entrance exam.
http://www.isctg.com
I graduate Wyotech in March and I applied for the program. I am scheduled to take the test on Saturday, February 17th to see if I have what it takes. Has anyone ever taken the test that might have some pointers to help me prepare for the test.

Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DirtyDurtch (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: Audi Academy Technician Program (DirtyDurtch)*

bump


----------



## DirtyDurtch (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: Audi Academy Technician Program (DirtyDurtch)*

I thought that I would go ahead and update my thread. I took the entrance exam and I passed it. The test was kinda what I expected. I start Audi training in Exton PA on July 16th. It lasts for 16 weeks. It should be badass. We'll see.
Well if anybody out there would like to someday be able to take this class too, u can ask me some questions on how to get yourself there. word


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: Audi Academy Technician Program (DirtyDurtch)*

good luck. And make sure they teach you about the older cars too.
Greg W.


----------



## djwimbo (Jun 27, 2007)

congrats on gettin in. I'm considering applying when I graduate also. That's considering I also plan on getting a BS in Mech. Engineering. So I'd say you'll have some stiff competition in the future.
Keep up the good work I know they're strict on stuff


----------



## DirtyDurtch (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: (djwimbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djwimbo* »_congrats on gettin in. I'm considering applying when I graduate also. That's considering I also plan on getting a BS in Mech. Engineering. So I'd say you'll have some stiff competition in the future.
Keep up the good work I know they're strict on stuff

that's funny, i was thinking of doing the exact same thing.


----------



## toomuchtoplaywith (Dec 21, 2006)

I went to UTI, when i look back, I shoulda gone to college for mech. engineering


----------

